# what are uga chances against boise



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 8, 2011)

after loosing to ucf in the liberty bowl last year,(i know let it go).i'm just curious as to how they stack up against boise.i hear boise is stout,can goergia pull this off ?.come on you football guru's talk to me. btw if i've missed this in a  previous post i apologize.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 8, 2011)

As much as I hate the mutts, im hoping they can put a big whoopin on boise. Uga had some tuff losses last year but I think they were a better team than their record suggested.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 8, 2011)

Going to be a good game. Boise is loaded with talent but can they play with a team that is bigger and faster than most of their usual opponents? Add to the fact that Georgia is a team with something to prove this year in what is essentially a home game in the dome. I think it all depends on if the Georgia secondary can keep the smurfs in check.


----------



## Resica (Aug 8, 2011)

I think Boise will probably beat the Dawgs but who knows.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 8, 2011)

Resica said:


> I think Boise will probably beat the Dawgs but who knows.



I think Georgia can pull it out.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 8, 2011)

This is definitely a game boise could win. everyone says they cant hold up the grueling schedule of the sec. well they dont have to except for this one game, and they will be fresh with a ton of talent including an offense that is virtually the same as last years. Could get ugly in the dome and cause all the homers from the small schools screaming they need more respect. uga just happens to be the sacrificial lamb this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2011)

As a Dog fan, and a huge homer........  The only thing that gives me hope is that as stated above. UGA has something to prove. If at any time in CMR career I think this team will be well prepared for this game. I know Boise is not the same team that came into Athens a few years ago. If UGA palys disiplined and hungary we win the game. I think we win! Go Dawgs!


----------



## maker4life (Aug 8, 2011)

I think based on talent and scheme Boise could win but I just don't see UGA losing this one in Atlanta .


----------



## david w. (Aug 8, 2011)

Georgia,As stated above;Georgia will be going out there to prove something after coming off of a losing season.Plus they will be on home turf with their fans behind them.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2011)

Georgia Fans, along with all the rest of us SEC fans, have said for three years that Boise is overrated, they cant handle the SEC and everything else we could to discount them.

Its time to see if that is the truth..   I hope Georgia curb stomps them.  I just dont have a lot of confidence that will happen..  They lost me last year.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 8, 2011)

Could, and may be wrong, but size + speed gives the Dawgs the advantage.

Remember Hawaii?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 8, 2011)

The mutts would have a much better chance if the game was played outside in the weather.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 8, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Could, and may be wrong, but size + speed gives the Dawgs the advantage.
> 
> Remember Hawaii?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 8, 2011)

Very important game for both teams. Dawgs need a win badly to get the season off to a good start. With SC the next week, an 0-2 start could derail the whole season. BSU needs to show they can hang with the big boys if they ever want to gain the respect they crave. I'd like to say Ga in a rout, but it's a toss up. Should be a great game to watch.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Georgia Fans, along with all the rest of us SEC fans, have said for three years that Boise is overrated, they cant handle the SEC and everything else we could to discount them.
> 
> Its time to see if that is the truth..   I hope Georgia curb stomps them.  I just dont have a lot of confidence that will happen..  They lost me last year.



I think most of us think BSU would struggle with a SEC schedule but they could beat a SEC team in one game. BSU only plays 1 more big game all year and it's later in the season. BSU has all offseason to get ready for this one game . UGA has a bigger game against USCe the next week. I don't think BSU is nearly as talented as some others on here. They have alot of experience with around 17 starting SRs. It's a interesting matchup between 2 different teams , BSU has won for years with coaching and UGA has won with talent. It's a tossup. Hopefully UGA will use their size advantage and pound the pound against BSU's smaller DL.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 8, 2011)

50/50


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 8, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Remember Hawaii?



hawaii wouldnt be able to stay on the same field with BSU just as they couldnt stay with uga that year.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 8, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> hawaii wouldnt be able to stay on the same field with BSU just as they couldnt stay with uga that year.



That Hawaii team was touted to run Ga off the field. Colt Brennan was supposed to light them up. Just sayin...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 8, 2011)

well, i think my screen name says it all as far as which side of the ball i'm on. thanks for all your comments,lotta good points to consider here.i'm keepin my fingers crossed ga can get the job done against boise and usc and get the season off to a great start.thanks again,and go dawgs!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> That Hawaii team was touted to run Ga off the field. Colt Brennan was supposed to light them up. Just sayin...



Different circumstances.   Boise has been around a few years and has beaten some good teams.   Hawaii was the flavor of the day

And UGA lost to Colorado and UCF last year.  Those are not two very good examples.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Different circumstances.   Boise has been around a few years and has beaten some good teams.   Hawaii was the flavor of the day
> 
> And UGA lost to Colorado and UCF last year.  Those are not two very good examples.



Will admit Boise is probably better than Hawaii, but they are still the "flavor"...

We could lose 50-2, just don't see it happening.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 8, 2011)

I just see our d-lineman whipping their O-line all night and their QB getting beat up BAD.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 8, 2011)

I think that the dawgs have a pretty good chance of winning this game. I can't wait to see what Geathers, Jenkins, and the d-line do to Boise's o-line. The dawgs have a definite size advantage on both lines of scrimmage. Boise only has two o-lineman that are 300 pound (on the button ) and one that's 296. The rest are 270's -280's. Boise has one d-tackle at 320 and another at 296. They have three d-lineman in the 280's, but the rest are real small 250's-260's. Boise is somewhat undersized and this gives the Dawgs a definite advantage. We'll find out how good Moore is when he's being constantly pressured and disrupted. I also can't wait to see Richard Samuel run over and through the Smurfs. The dawg's backs should shine. If the dawgs get a good physical running game going, it won't be good for Boise. I have no idea how fast Boise is, but I would think Uga would have more team speed. We'll find out first hand on Sept. 3rd. If the dawgs are well prepared and play extremely physical, disciplined football they should win this game in a blowout. Go Dawgs and come on Sept. 3rd.


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2011)

Hard to say.  Boise lost their top two wide recievers.  Hard to show that explosive offense without those two.  Both teams should be a lot different than last year.  Can moore have enough time to throw the ball with a big, fast SEC defense??   Its hard to tell, could be a route either way for all i know  I think it will be difficult for Boise to run over an SEC defense and without their best recievers....I think uga pulls it out, could possibly smash boise.  Guess it all depends on how the dawgs have improved in the offseason.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2011)

Yea, losing Titus Young was huge for Boise.

Of course, Richt thought they had lost Kellen Moore as well.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Could, and may be wrong, but size + speed gives the Dawgs the advantage.
> 
> Remember Hawaii?





lilburnjoe said:


> The mutts would have a much better chance if the game was played outside in the weather.



UGA is a much improved team this year. S&C has made a difference in both appearance, and performance


http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110805/index.html

Everything is in place for the Dawgs to have a magical season but the most important part to the puzzle is attitude: the Dawgs remember 6-7 all too well and want not part of a repeat.  The coaching staff realizes they lost games in the fourth quarter, and lost four games by less than a TD each.  JTI jas made it a point to get the Dawgs into game shape, but taking them to war in the weightroom.  ie; Bruce Figgins is 6'4" 272 and about 3% BF, Richard Samuel @ 6'2" 240 and even less BF!!  The mindset is all abou the team going to war.  There is no more big "me" to be found at Butts-Mehre.
The RB's are doing exactly what they are suppose to do, and are doing it in unison.  WR's, OL, DL, LB, they are all functioning as team, and not me. From what I am getting on the various blogs, the only weak point is a depth concern at OL, but even that is being addressed with freshmen players like Dantzler, and Andrews stepping up and wdpoing what is expected of them. If the all the frosh continue to push the upper classmen for playing time like they are, then the Dawgs will be more than ready for the Broncos.  Freshmen like, Malcolm Mitchell, Damian Swann, Jay Rome, Ray Drew, John Jenkins, etc...have bought into the "Dream Team" concept, and understand that they are not the Dream Team, but the entire squad in infact the dream team...cancers are gone, and the purpose is stated, "win one at a time and Boise is first" It is that sense of purpose, combined with a very large chip on their shoulder that gives UGA the win in this game.  
On defense the Dawgs will be much faster on the edge than BSU is used to seeing, and because of a bigger faster presence in the middle (combo Geathers & Jenkins) the Ponies will have a great deal of difficulty in protecting Moore...he has never seen the type of pressure CTG is getting ready to turn loose on him.  CTG will pin their ears back and turn em loose with multiple zone blitzes..he just has too much speed in LB's Ogletree & Jones to not turn em loose.  The DB's will be more than fine ...Boykin & Smith are a little faster than your average DB's and Smith has been showing out in practice.  Jakar Hamilton may be finding his old hard hitting ways again too.  Too much speed and skill in the outfield for underclass Broncos to do any damage. 
I am not sure the Junkkyard Dawgs can pitch a shutout, but I fear for any ball handling Broncos in the Dome......que Marcus Howard highlite reel...BSU does have a bit of a running game, and will have to rely on it to accumulate any yardage at all...Ogletree & Company will not give him time to pass.  The BSU ground game willprogress very slowly and I see a lot of 3rd and 6 or 7 for the Broncos, and a low conversion rate for that.
On offense the Dawgs will start out running the ball, with a few PA passes just to keep it interesting.  With the OL going to a different blocking scheme ( out with the zone, in with the power) the OL is a little more fired up than usual too. Look for CMR to do his level best to ram the ball down the Broncos throat...Samuel at a muscled up 240 and Figgins showing off a Black Atlas body?!? eeekkk!!  Isaiah Crowell, has done everything the coaches expected of him.  He understands the game implicitly, and is a freak athelete.  He may not sstart against BSU, but I expect him to be shredding the Smurfs LB's and DB' to pieces by the end of the 1st qtr...no one in a blue jersey will be able to catch him. Murray will be himself, and have a field day with Charles, Mitchell, TK and Marlon Brown...yes, Marlon Brown will be here to play this year.
My first pick of the year------
UGA 42 BSU 21
UGA is just too big, stong and fast. BSU is too over-confident and has never seen this before. The Dawgs have football running in their veins....all the way from Valdosta to Dalton.


----------



## Bhrama (Aug 8, 2011)

It's an interesting question that is extremely difficult to answer. What do you base it on?

My emotional side says we curb stomp them back to Boise.

My rational side goes down a different road.


We did beat them six years ago, but most people would easily agree that the 2005 Dawgs were studs (even though it was unknown that they were studs when we played Boise) and this team is not known to be studly (at least not yet). 

On one side you have a 12-1 team that played a weak schedule who is returning 15 starters (last I saw) against a 6-7 team returning 13 starters that played one of the strongest schedules in the nation.

Boise has a Senior 35 TD, 3800 yard qb returning, Georgia has a Soph. 24 TD, 3000 yard qb returning.

Boise has a 12 TD, 1200 yard Senior RB.
Georgia has a 3 TD, 500 yard (in his entire career) who did not play last year and a Freshman who has never stepped on the College field.

Boise lost their big receivers.
Georgia lost their big receivers.

Boise returns 4 O-Linemen.
Georgia returns 3 O-Linemen and is very thin after the starting 5.

Boise returns a Sr. Fullback.
Georgia has a TE that was moved  to FB.

Boise returns 7 on D.
Georgia returns 7 on D.

If Boise played in a "reputable" conference and had this type of record last year and was returning these players, most people would agree that Georgia is in for a butt-whoopin. 

However, they don't.

It comes down to a s.w.a.g. about Boise's fantastic record and stats in a weak schedule vs Georgia's horrible record in a strong schedule.  

I give the edge to Boise for one reason. 
Mark Richt's Dawgs are slow starters. If we played Boise later in the season I would say we beat them 4 out of 5 times. 

Playing them the first game, I say they beat us 4 out of 5.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 8, 2011)

Where's Jetjockey and the other fellow who get on here and support the Smurfs. I agree with you McBuck, I just don't see how Boise matches up with Uga talent wise.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, losing Titus Young was huge for Boise.
> 
> Of course, Richt thought they had lost Kellen Moore as well.



 It wont matter. He better get rid of it quick...... At least they lost two receivers


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Where's Jetjockey and the other fellow who get on here and support the Smurfs. I agree with you McBuck, I just don't see how Boise matches up with Uga talent wise.



They have the attitude to go with it this year...desire & drive my friend.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

Chances?  I don't know but I like ours.  This is do or die time, for all the marbles, pick your overused metaphore, this is it.  

All joking and bluster aside I am nervous about this game.  It is like a bowl game for Boise State.  The only thing between them and all their dreams is UGA and they have a good coach and some good players.

It worries me.  But UGA has the size advantage and the better athletes over all.  If we come ticked off and ready make them and all the Boise lovers pay, we will be fine.

If we come in nervous and tight and don't get on these guys early, we are gonna have problems.

I trust Aaron Murray implicitly.  He has seen it all now.  To me it comes down to hwo the O line plays and if the defense comes ready to hurt people.

If Grantham has that D mad dog, psychotic, ready to put pain in some Broncos, we will win.  If they run out there and sit back and think Boise State is gonna roll over for them, we are going to get embarrassed.

We need to do to them what we did to Hawaii.  I know the two situations are different but the same principle applies.  

Knock them flat on their can and keep knocking the absolute fire out them until they just don't want anymore.  That is the key.

Light horse teeth Moore up early and often.  Try to make him cry.  Do that and we will win the football game.  Let them get comfortable and we will get embarrassed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> UGA is a much improved team this year. S&C has made a difference in both appearance, and performance
> 
> 
> http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110805/index.html
> ...



Man I'm fired up after reading that.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 8, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> They have the attitude to go with it this year...desire & drive my friend.



I think you're right, this is the first time since the 2008 season that I've been genuinely excited about Uga football. The Dawgs will rise again this year.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Knock them flat on their can and keep knocking the absolute fire out them until they just don't want anymore.  That is the key.
> 
> Light horse teeth Moore up early and often.  Try to make him cry.  Do that and we will win the football game.  Let them get comfortable and we will get embarrassed.



 I hope they make the Boise players shiver and jump every time someone even mentions the word SEC in a sentence after the game. Make Moore have nightmares and flashbacks of blitzing Dawg linebackers. I'm tired of hearing the national media talk about how good BSU is and I strongly hope the Dawgs bury the argument in the ground on Sept. 3rd.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2011)

I will never forget Colt Brennens face in the sugar bowl. I would love to Moore look the same way. Of course we dont have Marcus Howard anymore. I gues maybe Kwame or Jenkis can handle that!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> I hope they make the Boise players shiver and jump every time someone even mentions the word SEC in a sentence after the game. Make Moore have nightmares and flashbacks of blitzing Dawg linebackers. I'm tired of hearing the national media talk about how good BSU is and I strongly hope the Dawgs bury the argument in the ground on Sept. 3rd.



Give moore the Jared Zbransky treatment.  Beat him into submission.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I will never forget Colt Brennens face in the sugar bowl. I would love to Moore look the same way. Of course we dont have Marcus Howard anymore. I gues maybe Kwame or Jenkis can handle that!



Alec Ogletree is capable of making Moore scream like a girl.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Alec Ogletree is capable of making Moore scream like a girl.



Yes Sir!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 8, 2011)

It sounds like y'all are ready to hold hands and sing Kumbaya !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> It sounds like y'all are ready to hold hands and sing Kumbaya !!



Sounds like you think your big chance is finally here.

We aren't interested.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 8, 2011)

Slim>>>>>>>


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> It sounds like y'all are ready to hold hands and sing Kumbaya !!



Why can't you contribute something useful to the thread topic discussion?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like you think your big chance is finally here.
> 
> We aren't interested.



 Not me. This is the mutts preseason ritual !  Mutt fans flock in here and rah rah rah. Then the season starts and reality sets in. Then football gods come along and pops your balloon.  I guess it's a dogs life !


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not me. This is the mutts preseason ritual !  Mutt fans flock in here and rah rah rah. Then the season starts and reality sets in. Then football gods come along and pops your balloon.  I guess it's a dogs life !



And the other constant is that we beat your team over and over and over and over.  And you still talk crap to us.  Please explain that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Why can't you contribute something useful to the thread topic discussion?



Man I asked him that over and over the other night and he flat out refused to answer.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And the other constant is that we beat your team over and over and over and over.  And you still talk crap to us.  Please explain that.



You mean sorta like the Florida/ugay thing ? Like when you talk crap to the Gators ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You mean sorta like the Florida/ugay thing ? Like when you talk crap to the Gators ?



Ugay?  And you whine about taking things to a personal level.

You don't see me on here acting like we are better than Florida.  If you can find a post where I get on here and talk crap to them about the fact that we beat them  four years ago, like you did about Tech beating UGA three years ago, I'll leave the forum.

If a person that had never watched a football game read your posts they would think Tech whipped UGA's butt every single year.

Seriosuly dude, what's your problem?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ugay?  And you whine about taking things to a personal level.
> 
> You don't see me on here acting like we are better than Florida.  If you can find a post where I get on here and talk crap to them about the fact that we beat them  four years ago, like you did about Tech beating UGA three years ago, I'll leave the forum.
> 
> ...



I don't want you to leave, I enjoy the banter !


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 8, 2011)

IMO I would like to see the dogs take a beating, but I doubt it in the dome.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Hard to say.  Boise lost their top two wide recievers.  Hard to show that explosive offense without those two.  Both teams should be a lot different than last year.  Can moore have enough time to throw the ball with a big, fast SEC defense??   Its hard to tell, could be a route either way for all i know  I think it will be difficult for Boise to run over an SEC defense and without their best recievers....I think uga pulls it out, could possibly smash boise.  Guess it all depends on how the dawgs have improved in the offseason.



Kellen makes good receivers great.  Believe me when I say they have replacements waiting their turn that will catch the ball, primarily because Kellen puts it on the money.

Outside of that...Boise is pretty much the same as last year on both sides...except something noteworthy for 2011 is the fact that this is probably the best group of linebackers they have fielded.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Where's Jetjockey and the other fellow who get on here and support the Smurfs. I agree with you McBuck, I just don't see how Boise matches up with Uga talent wise.



Oh I'm here.  Just reading all the comments.  You guys must think Boise is a high school team.   SEC plays great football no doubt, but the Boise team that Georgia beat in 2005 was a different team with a different coach.

This Bronco team under Peterson since 2006 (61-5) can play with anybody. Comparing the previous Boise team under a different coach is like comparing Bear Bryant's teams to his predecessor's...like apples and oranges. 

Slightly smaller...perhaps...but faster.  Will be a good game.  Much better than some of you think.  But then you probably don't watch them enough to really appreciate just how good they are.

Besides.............We Are Proven!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 9, 2011)

So I beat the BSU band Wagon last year ( Along with TCU and others)....So what some of you are saying is Virginia Tech has no speed,BSU beat them last year in the first game of the year.One thing I have  learned over the last 5 or 6 years is if you give a good team 3-6 months to prepare they can beat anyone.....

 BTW if Ga loses most of you will say " Ga is a bad SEC team and BSU can't play with the big boys of the SEC" and if GA does beat BSU you will say "See we told you they were no good"


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Oh I'm here.  Just reading all the comments.  You guys must think Boise is a high school team.   SEC plays great football no doubt, but the Boise team that Georgia beat in 2005 was a different team with a different coach.



Actually, with the exception of the Dawg faithful, most of the fans on here are rating this game as pretty even.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 9, 2011)

Boise is a worthy opponent and they are fully capable of whipping our tails.

However, Boise hasn't seen a big fast defense like ours.  From what I hear, our defense is going to be in your face nasty this year.  Grantham has got the players he needs to run his scheme and he is working hard to get them coached up on how to use their heads and not just their bodies.

OL is our biggest concern.  Murray is freaking awesome this year.  He has bought into the s&c program and looks like a brick wall.  

The freshmen dream team has for the most part come in and acted like hungry team players pushing for position.  They are ready to lead.

There is a hunger in the locker room.  There is an attitude that they are are all in this together and they are better than last years record.  They want to be remembered in a great way.

This will not be a repeat of last year.  No one will question the effort or desire!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2011)

a lot of good stuff in this thread about two teams going to war to prove they are who they say they are.

I think it will come down to who makes the mistakes,or who forces who to make the mistakes.

GO!!! DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2011)

Winner by 9 points.   Oh as to the real winner, well I think that could be either team at this point.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2011)

UGA will start out strong taking a lead by half time, then it will get ugly..


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UGA will start out strong taking a lead by half time, then it will get ugly..



If it's going to get ugly it will get ugly early.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 9, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Actually, with the exception of the Dawg faithful, most of the fans on here are rating this game as pretty even.



LOL... see that shows how much you know. Most UGA fans I know and I be willing to bet I know WAY more than you do, are very nervous about the Boise Game. We have all the talent in the world in Athens and most of it has game experience with the exception of WR and RB. That being said BSU returns one of the best QB's in the college game, a good running game and a very good D line. It should be a very good game that could get ugly on either side very quickly...... UGA could be the brakes off of Boise, but Boise could in turn do the same to UGA. Either way I'm excited about the game and the upcoming season.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Actually, with the exception of the Dawg faithful, most of the fans on here are rating this game as pretty even.



Never let the truth get in the way of a good snipe huh Mikey?

As far as I know, none of the Dawgs here have said anything like what you are describing.  We all know that this could go wrong for us real fast.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it Game Day yet?


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Our defense has to get repeated pressure in Moores face. Doesn't have to be sacks every time but, they've got to totally disrupt their backfield. If they don't Moore could pick us apart. We'll have the most talent on the field but, will our team play smart enough to win. 
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Never let the truth get in the way of a good snipe huh Mikey?
> 
> As far as I know, none of the Dawgs here have said anything like what you are describing.  We all know that this could go wrong for us real fast.



exactly !!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Is it Game Day yet?



25 days and counting....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Could, and may be wrong, but size + speed gives the Dawgs the advantage.
> 
> Remember Hawaii?



I believe the 07 team was just a little bit better than the 2010-11 team.

Its just impossible to know what UGA is going to look like this year.  IMO, they just have so many question marks that its anybody's guess how good they'll be this year, especially in the first game.

They could be very bad on offense this year.  No AJ Green to bail Aaron Murray out, pretty weak OL, and no established returning RB's.

That doesn't mean that people won't come out and be a pleasant surprise.  Crowell might be great and the receivers might, as well.  Just kind of impossible to know right now.  The main concern should be Murray's health behind that OL.

Boise has a whole lot less question marks than UGA going into this game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Hut2 said:


> exactly !!



People tend to read what they want to read and that is what Mikey wants to believe.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 9, 2011)

Boise is going to kick the crap out of the Dogs and the "Fire Mark Richt" chats will gain a tremendous volume. That sucks for my Rebels cause they will be looking for a coach after the season also


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2011)

I am  very nervous about this game..we just lost a bowl game with a lackluster performance, and since then have lost our top 2 rb's, top 2 wr's ( best player on team) and hardly have enough lineman to protect our very good qb, plus we continue to have distractions, ect..the days of being rather certain of the outcome of one of our games's is gone for me. Yeah, we have a load of talent but lately the trend is the results on the field don't match the talent. I am hoping Murray can pick up the blitz and not get killed by our inexperienced rb's shakey pass blocking. We should be able to run the ball on these guys. Figgins is 274lbs at fb and fast. We have maybe the best tandem of kickers around. Hunker down!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 9, 2011)

I tend to agree with Doc on this one, UGA will be like a "box of chocolates"...not sure what your gonna get.
I'll be pulling for them vs. Boise, and they should bust the Broncs...but you just don't know.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 9, 2011)

UGA usually plays to their competition's level in my opinion.  They play the tough teams tough most of the time.  They definitely have a shot, but I think Boise wins by 7.  

I'm not a UGA lover or hater.  I hope they play well and put on a good show. Can BSU handle the SEC for 1 game?  Absolutely.  Could theby do it for a season?  Probably not.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

"However, Boise hasn't seen a big fast defense like ours."

Where has Boise been playing for the last 5 years under Peterson...in an alternate universe?  They have seen big, fast defenses...like Oregon, TCU, and Oklahoma to mention a few.

To put it in perspective for you... Boise's offense practices everyday against one of the top defenses in the country....their own.  Enough said.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Oh I'm here.  Just reading all the comments.  You guys must think Boise is a high school team.   SEC plays great football no doubt, but the Boise team that Georgia beat in 2005 was a different team with a different coach.
> 
> This Bronco team under Peterson since 2006 (61-5) can play with anybody. Comparing the previous Boise team under a different coach is like comparing Bear Bryant's teams to his predecessor's...like apples and oranges.
> 
> ...



I don't think they're a highschool team, they just play a schedule with some highschool teams in it. I don't follow Boise, but after looking at their roster last night, I just don't see how Uga won't dominate at least the defensive line of scrimmage against Boise. Uga is hands down bigger on both lines of scrimmage. I know they're not the same as the 05 team, but they're not the same team that beat Choklahoma either. Whoever wants to bring up Virginia Tech, they're in the same conference as GA Tech, nuff said. This game could be a blowout either way, but if the Dawgs come out and play very physical football Boise, Boise won't win. We'll find out Sept. 3rd.


----------



## WickedKwik (Aug 9, 2011)

Tuesday, August 9, 2011
Is Boise State's defense really dominant? 
Normally, this would be the type of subject I would not broach until game-week, or there about, but it was something I looked into and had been thinking about. 

While the Broncos' offense gets the most notoriety, you've doubtless read by now that their defense is also an immense strength, having ranked #2 in the nation in both scoring defense and total defense in 2010. That alone means that, any way you slice it, they are talented and well coached. 

Having said that, it must be stressed that many of their gaudy (or in the case of defense, miniscule) stats are the product not only of Boise St. being very good, but their competition being very bad. 

In the 2010 regular season, the Broncos basically played 3 games that an objective football fan would consider to have been against decent competition: Virginia Tech, Oregon State, and Nevada. Against those three teams, BSU gave up an average of 29.3 points per game. Hardly dominating. 

As you sift and search through the various scores of the rest of their cupcake schedule, you'll find that the same teams the Broncos were beating up on, other BCS conference teams whipped as well. Cases in point...BSU beat LA Tech 49-20, Texas A&M beat LA Tech 48-16. BSU beat Toledo 57-14, Arizona beat Toledo 41-2. 

Look, I'm not trying to get into the "Team A beat team B, and team C beat team B, so this and that would happen" type of scenario. I'm simply supporting the idea that Boise St is a good team that padded its national rankings via the sisters of the poor, and was completely lack-luster from the defensive side of the ball any time they went up against solid (not even top-rate) competition. You'll find it's a trend. Virtually every team in the WAC last year that BSU pummeled was similarly beaten by pretty much every out of conference team they played. 

It's pointless to sit here and say that Georgia (or any other team) "would have" run through BSU's schedule, so I won't do that. I will, however, point to what actually did happen last year, and recommend that everyone just pump the brakes a bit with regards to the suffocating, dominating, punishing, stingy, or otherwise dominating defense of the Boise State Broncos.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 9, 2011)

who hasn't beaten Oklahoma in a bowl game?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 9, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> I am  very nervous about this game..we just lost a bowl game with a lackluster performance, and since then have lost our top 2 rb's, top 2 wr's ( best player on team) and hardly have enough lineman to protect our very good qb, plus we continue to have distractions, ect..the days of being rather certain of the outcome of one of our games's is gone for me. Yeah, we have a load of talent but lately the trend is the results on the field don't match the talent. I am hoping Murray can pick up the blitz and not get killed by our inexperienced rb's shakey pass blocking. We should be able to run the ball on these guys. Figgins is 274lbs at fb and fast. We have maybe the best tandem of kickers around. Hunker down!



The best post in the thread!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2011)

also this just in ..Jarvis Jones cleared to play, he's our sam backer and should be a great linebacker for us! Now go put some bruises on Moore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> "However, Boise hasn't seen a big fast defense like ours."
> 
> Where has Boise been playing for the last 5 years under Peterson...in an alternate universe?  They have seen big, fast defenses...like Oregon, TCU, and Oklahoma to mention a few.
> 
> To put it in perspective for you... Boise's offense practices everyday against one of the top defenses in the country....their own.  Enough said.



Boise State absolutely could win this game but the fact that you think Oklahoma and Oregon have fast defenses is hillarious.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Tuesday, August 9, 2011
> Is Boise State's defense really dominant?
> Normally, this would be the type of subject I would not broach until game-week, or there about, but it was something I looked into and had been thinking about.
> 
> ...



Would agree to a point.  You could literally say that about any team.  Boise's offensive and defensive stats would be even more impressive if Bronco starters on both sides of the ball remained in the game until mid fourth quarter in most of the Wac games rather than coming out  within 2-5 minutes of the third quarter.

Also both the Virginia Tech game and the Reno game were home games for the opponent.  Yeah..I know...VA game was classed as neutral field...like 30 minutes away from campus and 90,000 VA supporters....not neutral.

Reno was home against Boise who was undefeated.  Reno had one loss.  Boise would have won with a chip shot, but that's college football.  Reno played well, and I tip my hat to them.

Should be a good game in Atlanta.  Doesn't get any better than college football.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Boise State absolutely could win this game but the fact that you think Oklahoma and Oregon have fast defenses is hillarious.



You're kidding right....Oregon doesn't have a fast good defense?  Oklahoma doesn't have a good defense.  Teams don't win without defense...period.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Tuesday, August 9, 2011
> Is Boise State's defense really dominant?
> Normally, this would be the type of subject I would not broach until game-week, or there about, but it was something I looked into and had been thinking about.
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> You're kidding right....Oregon doesn't have a fast good defense?  Oklahoma doesn't have a good defense.  Teams don't win without defense...period.



Oh out there where you watch football I'm sure it's great.

Ever notice what happens when Oklahoma gets to a bowl game?

How successful was Oregon's "fast good defense" at stopping Auburn?

And why do jump on the bandwagon of the left coast flavor of the month?

Why don't you just pick a team?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

I just dont think them west coast boys eat enough corn bread. It's all about the bread boy's!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Will admit Boise is probably better than Hawaii, but they are still the "flavor"...



Really, I mean really? Boise has been winning for awhile and has beaten some darn good teams over the last few years. They have had there way with TCU which has been very good, as well as beating Oklahoma, VT, an Oregon team that only lost to Boise during the regular season 2 years ago and so forth. Hawaii is not anywhere close to being a comparision to Boise. If you remember, Hawaii had not beaten one single team worth a darn the year they played UGA in the bowl. Any team in the top 15 would have killed Hawaii that year in a bowl. Yes, Hawaii was a flavor. Boise was a flavor when they played Oklahoma years ago. They are not a flavor anymore. Not saying they are dominant but they are a very good team.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> How successful was Oregon's "fast good defense" at stopping Auburn?



Better than any other sec defense did. You sec homers can't have it both ways!!!! Auburn wore down most the sec defenses they played and cam made most of those sec defenses look down right silly over and over. Oregon had none of that crazyness from what I watched. Believe me, I have no reason to prop up Oregon, I just wanted to point out some sillyness in some of these responses. AU didn't even score a td in the second half. And you want us to believe Oregon defense wasn't fast or good last year? cmon man, take the glasses off if even for a minute.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I just dont think them west coast boys eat enough corn bread. It's all about the bread boy's!



I'd sure like to know what USC was eaten every time they have played an sec team in recent memory?

As ya'll can tell, jockey is not doing his job so I'm filling in for him. I'm done though as I hate west coast football as much as you sec nut jobs do!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 9, 2011)

I look at it this way. The mutts will be Boise believers come Sept. 4 !!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2011)

both sides can talk all they want,come saturday night 9/4/11 it will be worked out on the field


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Better than any other sec defense did. You sec homers can't have it both ways!!!! Auburn wore down most the sec defenses they played and cam made most of those sec defenses look down right silly over and over. Oregon had none of that crazyness from what I watched. Believe me, I have no reason to prop up Oregon, I just wanted to point out some sillyness in some of these responses. AU didn't even score a td in the second half. And you want us to believe Oregon defense wasn't fast or good last year? cmon man, take the glasses off if even for a minute.



Thank you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Better than any other sec defense did. You sec homers can't have it both ways!!!! Auburn wore down most the sec defenses they played and cam made most of those sec defenses look down right silly over and over. Oregon had none of that crazyness from what I watched. Believe me, I have no reason to prop up Oregon, I just wanted to point out some sillyness in some of these responses. AU didn't even score a td in the second half. And you want us to believe Oregon defense wasn't fast or good last year? cmon man, take the glasses off if even for a minute.



Oh I'm sorry, i didn't realize you were an Oregon fan.  Matters more to you than it does to me.  It's a no win situation for UGA.  If we win we should have, if we lose the apologists will be positively giddy and we'll never hear the end of it.

You guys are going to believe what you want to believe and I really don't care.  You guys have an inferiority complex about the whole thing and are always looking for a way to try even the playing field.

Like I said though, it's more important to you than it is to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I look at it this way. The mutts will be Boise believers come Sept. 4 !!



As I remember your yellow jackets are going to beat GA every year. According to you How has that worked out for ya?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> who hasn't beaten Oklahoma in a bowl game?






Cant believe I am laughing at the Rippler...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I look at it this way. The mutts will be Boise believers come Sept. 4 !!



Why do you e ven care?  What does it have to do with Tech?  Boise State could beat us 100 to 0 and it won't change the fact that Tech can't.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Thank you.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

Under Peterson, Boise State has gone 61-5 since he took over in the 2006 season.  Here's the notable non-conference opponents since then.....

2006....Oregon St, Utah and Oklahoma..3 wins

2007....Washington, E. Carolina.....2 losses

2008....Oregon, TCU....1 win (Oregon), 1 loss (TCU)

2009....Oregon, TCU.....2 wins

2010....Virginia Tech, Oregon St., Utah...3 wins

Total......9-3 

Not a flavor of the month team.  You don't go 61-5 being that.  Good luck to you Dawg fans.....will be a fun game to start the 2011 season.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> As I remember your yellow jackets are going to beat GA every year. According to you How has that worked out for ya?



You must have a very bad memory. I would like to see where that is quoted !


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You must have a very bad memory. I would like to see where that is quoted !



Joe you may not have literally said those words (jeez I feel like I'm talking to ACguy) but you know you act that way.  Just own it man.  We all know it's true.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 9, 2011)

Too many "?" to make a bold prediction about UGA.
Boise State will have several advantages.
1) experienced QB 
2) Napoleon stature
3) experience on both sides of the ball
4) solid game planning, lots of big game experience
However, UGA will be bigger, faster and more physical on D than they have been in a long time...but the 
D plan is still "new" to these players.
Aaron Murray can beat Boise...if he gets protection from an inexperienced RB corp.
UGA's O-line has got to live up to expectations, ball control, power football will win this game, not an attempt to outscore Boise.
Should be fun to watch.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You must have a very bad memory. I would like to see where that is quoted !



Really? I dont even have to waste my time. Everone on this forum know's you!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Really? I dont even have to waste my time. Everone on this forum know's you!



Really ?  You spouted off, now you doing the crawdad shuffle!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Really ?  You spouted off, now you doing the crawdad shuffle!



We all know who does the crawdad shuffle around here.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Under Peterson, Boise State has gone 61-5 since he took over in the 2006 season.  Here's the notable non-conference opponents since then.....
> 
> 2006....Oregon St, Utah and Oklahoma..3 wins
> 
> ...



Eastern Carolina is not a notable non conference opponent. The 2007 Washington team went 4-9. That's quality. Virginia Tech is a big name, but they honestly haven't been that good since they joined the ACC. After the Boise game they lost to James Madison and ran through a weak ACC. The Dawgs were pretty bad last year, no doubt about it, but there's been a lot of good talk coming out of Athens this year. Boise may be for real and whoop the Dawgs, but I've got a hunch the Dawgs will show up to play.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Eastern Carolina is not a notable non conference opponent. The 2007 Washington team went 4-9. That's quality. Virginia Tech is a big name, but they honestly haven't been that good since they joined the ACC. After the Boise game they lost to James Madison and ran through a weak ACC. The Dawgs were pretty bad last year, no doubt about it, but there's been a lot of good talk coming out of Athens this year. Boise may be for real and whoop the Dawgs, but I've got a hunch the Dawgs will show up to play.



Your wasting your time. He is all West Coast


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Your wasting your time. He is all West Coast



I know.


----------



## david w. (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess we will just have to wait and see....But,GO DAWGS!


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Eastern Carolina is not a notable non conference opponent. The 2007 Washington team went 4-9. That's quality. Virginia Tech is a big name, but they honestly haven't been that good since they joined the ACC. After the Boise game they lost to James Madison and ran through a weak ACC. The Dawgs were pretty bad last year, no doubt about it, but there's been a lot of good talk coming out of Athens this year. Boise may be for real and whoop the Dawgs, but I've got a hunch the Dawgs will show up to play.



I said notable.  Big 12, Pac10, Mountain West, ACC opponents.  E. Carolina was also listed because it was a bowl opponent that year. 

As far as Washington in 2007.  They were better than their record.  See the following...

"The 2007 Huskies' schedule was ranked as the most difficult in college football by Jeff Sagarin. The Huskies finished with a record of 4-9, their fourth straight losing season. This, combined with the 2007 team having the worst defense in school history, led to the firings of defensive coordinator Kent Baer and special teams coach Bob Simmons at the end of the season.

The Huskies were led by their redshirt freshman quarterback Jake Locker, who made his debut this season, throwing for over 2,000 yards and rushing for 986. Locker accounted for 27 touchdowns. Louis Rankin, who was named the team's offensive most valuable player, rushed for 1,294 yards."


----------



## biggtruxx (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont think they will be able to handle the Big Dawgs to be honest...... Should we install a night light under the front porch?


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Your wasting your time. He is all West Coast



No...no I'm not.  I just appreciate good football teams.  SEC is definitely great.  So are some other conferences.  WAC is not the same caliber obviously, but Boise would be competitive in any conference.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 9, 2011)

Dawgs by 10+

I hope. 

Could go either way to be honest. I like the looks of this team so far, even though I know it's early. They seem hungry to me. CMR seems different. Grantham is turning out to be a GREAT hire. 

I think Crowell has a coming out party in the Dome. Just a hunch. Malcomn Mitchell might as well.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> No...no I'm not.  I just appreciate good football teams.  SEC is definitely great.  So are some other conferences.  *WAC is not the same caliber obviously, but Boise would be competitive in any conference.*



Boise doesn't have the talented depth to compete for titles in the big BCS conferences right now. Now, if they grew up and joined a real conference, it would open their recruiting avenues a lot more, most likely leading to more depth. But as of right now, I don't think they'd survive an SEC schedule with less than 4 losses


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 9, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Boise doesn't have the talented depth to compete for titles in the big BCS conferences right now. Now, if they grew up and joined a real conference, it would open their recruiting avenues a lot more, most likely leading to more depth. But as of right now, I don't think they'd survive an SEC schedule with less than 4 losses



They recruit quite well.  Better every year because kids want to play at Boise.  May not have the cream of the crop, but Peterson and staff can make cream out of butter, to go with the top recruits they do get.

They are also deep enough to play in any conference.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dawgs by 10+
> 
> I hope.
> 
> ...


I hear Mitchell is catching everything  that is thrown his way. if our o line holds up I think we'll be fine!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I hear Mitchell is catching everything  that is thrown his way. if our o line holds up I think we'll be fine!



I am encouraged by the talk about Mitchell.  And it sounds like Crowell is impressing.  I didn't like moving Samuel back to rb at first but I'm glad they did it now.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 9, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> I said notable.  Big 12, Pac10, Mountain West, ACC opponents.  E. Carolina was also listed because it was a bowl opponent that year.
> 
> As far as Washington in 2007.  They were better than their record.



I get what your saying. Boise can definately play with the Dawgs, but can they adjust and perform against a bigger more talented Uga team? We'll all find out in a little less than a month.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I am encouraged by the talk about Mitchell.  And it sounds like Crowell is impressing.  I didn't like moving Samuel back to rb at first but I'm glad they did it now.



Just read a good article on Brown over on the dawgbone. Sounds like he is finaly getting it down. That would be huge if gets it together..


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think boise could compete in any conf, but they would not dominate the way they do their cream puff schedule now. As was said earlier they play two mabye three big games a year.


----------



## gin house (Aug 9, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Boise doesn't have the talented depth to compete for titles in the big BCS conferences right now. Now, if they grew up and joined a real conference, it would open their recruiting avenues a lot more, most likely leading to more depth. But as of right now, I don't think they'd survive an SEC schedule with less than 4 losses



  X2...Boise has skill but they dont have the quality depth and sure couldnt rely on not getting injuries in the sec.  I doubt boise could go into the sec right  now without losing at least four games.  You can bring a good game but can you do it every week?  Na.  The sec schedule would cripple alot of teams.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> X2...Boise has skill but they dont have the quality depth and sure couldnt rely on not getting injuries in the sec.  I doubt boise could go into the sec right  now without losing at least four games.  You can bring a good game but can you do it every week?  Na.  The sec schedule would cripple alot of teams.



I guess that means they could win the east....


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I hear Mitchell is catching everything  that is thrown his way. if our o line holds up I think we'll be fine!



After watching Mitchell last year, y'all better strap on your helmets, because that boy can play this game!


----------



## jechols33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Better than any other sec defense did.



Looking at points alone yes, but there were several SEC defenses (including UGA) that held Auburn to less total yards than Oregon.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> who hasn't beaten Oklahoma in a bowl game?



BWAAAHHHAAAHHHAAHHA



Wacenturion said:


> You're kidding right....Oregon doesn't have a fast good defense?  Oklahoma doesn't have a good defense.  Teams don't win without defense...period.



Defense wins championships...just ask an SEC team.



brownceluse said:


> I just dont think them west coast boys eat enough corn bread. It's all about the bread boy's!



and pinto beans my friend.



Madsnooker said:


> If you remember, Hawaii had not beaten one single team worth a darn the year they played UGA in the bowl.





BlackSmoke said:


> Dawgs by 10+
> 
> I hope.
> 
> ...



The Junkyard Dawgs will be on display at the Georgia Dome, in Atlanta. Mitchell will impress on offense, as will RB's Richard Samuel & Isaiah Crowell.  The O line will impress as a unit...they have a very large chip on their shoulder, and feel they have a point to prove.  The S&C of JTII will be evident, and effective.  The phrase, "bigger, stronger, faster" was coined for a reason, and UGA will be bigger...stronger...faster, than anything BSU has ever seen.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 10, 2011)

"Horse Teeth" Moore scares me.  Especially if it is a tight game late in the 4th qtr.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

"Originally Posted by Wacenturion View Post
You're kidding right....Oregon doesn't have a fast good defense? Oklahoma doesn't have a good defense. Teams don't win without defense...period.
Defense wins championships...just ask an SEC team."

Exactly....just what I said.  Auburn was a better team that day.  However that doesn't mean Oregon doesn't have a good defense as someone said earlier.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

"The phrase, "bigger, stronger, faster" was coined for a reason, and UGA will be bigger...stronger...faster, than anything BSU has ever seen."

Oh please........


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 10, 2011)

Whispers of the Hawaii fans.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Whispers of the Hawaii fans.



Wishful thinking on your part if you think playing Boise is like playing Hawaii.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 10, 2011)

UGAs chances to win against Boise   =  zero


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 10, 2011)

whiskers said:


> UGAs chances to win against Boise   =  zero



 Why even play the game then......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2011)

whiskers said:


> UGAs chances to win against Boise   =  zero



Troll


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Troll



Yep that would be him in the back........


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

FootLongDawg said:


> "Horse Teeth" Moore scares me.  Especially if it is a tight game late in the 4th qtr.



Me too.  That's why it is imperative that we put lots and lots of pain in him early in the game.  Beat him into submission early where he doesn't even want to play anymore.  By the fourth quarter he needs to be rendered irrelavent.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> "The phrase, "bigger, stronger, faster" was coined for a reason, and UGA will be bigger...stronger...faster, than anything BSU has ever seen."
> 
> Oh please........



You'll see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

whiskers said:


> UGAs chances to win against Boise   =  zero



You must be one of Bitteroots friends...


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too.  That's why it is imperative that we put lots and lots of pain in him early in the game.  Beat him into submission early where he doesn't even want to play anymore.  By the fourth quarter he needs to be rendered irrelavent.



Boise State was #3 in the country in 2010 allowing sacks to the tune of .68 per game....like in less than one sack per game.  The offense is pretty coming back with the exception of two receivers.

Boise also lead the nation in sacks last year with their defense with like 3.68 @ game.....and most of that defense with the exception of some secondary is also coming back.

Also Kellen, or horse teeth as some of you so affectionately call him, is smart , reads defenses as good as anyone and gets rid of the ball quickly, usually to a receiver.

Just thought I would brighten you day, or lets say, make  your statement somewhat more irrelevant...


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Boise State was #3 in the country in 2010 allowing sacks to the tune of .68 per game....like in less than one sack per game.  The offense is pretty coming back with the exception of two receivers.
> 
> Boise also lead the nation in sacks last year with their defense with like 3.68 @ game.....and most of that defense with the exception of some secondary is also coming back.
> 
> ...



you can tout any stat that you like for BSU, the fact of the matter is they do not face ANY teams which are the caliber of the the SEC...even Vandy.
VT is a good team, probably lower middle of last year's SEC,...Nevada less so, and wait,...didn't Nevada beat BSU?
BSU is great...where they're at.

They _could_ beat UGA, but that is unlikely even given the fact that UGA is a bit of a scramble at this point.

p.s. If any of the SEC's bowl teams scheduled any of the teams on BSU's slate, teh SEC teams would be accused of scheduling "creampuffs"


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 10, 2011)

Any team can be beat and the best team does not always win.  I have to give the nod to UGA simply because I know they play against better teams and I suspect UGA will be improved from last year.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 10, 2011)

Uga by 17. 
I'm feeling better and better about this years team!!!


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> you can tout any stat that you like for BSU, the fact of the matter is they do not face ANY teams which are the caliber of the the SEC...even Vandy.
> VT is a good team, probably lower middle of last year's SEC,...Nevada less so, and wait,...didn't Nevada beat BSU?
> BSU is great...where they're at.
> 
> ...



Well I'll be darn.  Learn something new everyday.  Never realized that the likes of UT Martin, Elon, Coast Carolina, Chattanooga St., Memphis United or whatever some of those schools are called were such powerhouses.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion, I'm gonna tell you in a most concise way I can what is gonna go down Sept. 3. Boise will NOT be able to withstand the physicality that UGA is gonna lay on them. How is your center gonna stop our nose from just knocking him back into the QB? He ain't.Our D-line is gonna blow anything you guys will try to do all night. Bank on it.Boise ain't got an answer for this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Wacenturion, I'm gonna tell you in a most concise way I can what is gonna go down Sept. 3. Boise will NOT be able to withstand the physicality that UGA is gonna lay on them. How is your center gonna stop our nose from just knocking him back into the QB? He ain't.Our D-line is gonna blow anything you guys will try to do all night. Bank on it.Boise ain't got an answer for this.


 I would be more confident in your assessment if this were a home game at UGA, not the dome. I am quite certain that Noisy State couldn't take the heat and humidity, but in the climate controlled dome on turf and not grass the playing field is leveled a bit, so to say.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would be more confident in your assessment if this were a home game at UGA, not the dome. I am quite certain that Noisy State couldn't take the heat and humidity, but in the climate controlled dome on turf and not grass the playing field is leveled a bit, so to say.




Finally a smart man.  That was my concern at first, the humidity.  But in the dome it's not a factor.  That could have made a difference for sure if you're not used to it.

Turf by the way is what Boise plays on, so that's a wash, unless they sneak in early and spray it blue.  Then we definitely have an advantage..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Finally a smart man.  That was my concern at first, the humidity.  But in the dome it's not a factor.  That could have made a difference for sure if you're not used to it.
> 
> Turf by the way is what Boise plays on, so that's a wash, unless they sneak in early and spray it blue.  Then we definitely have an advantage..



Teams that play on turf week in and week out usually have an advantage. It's more than the shoes, it's a different set of muscles in your lower legs and ankles that are conditioned to play on that surface. It will be a good game either way, but there's no way I'd drop a frog skin on the outcome.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 10, 2011)

Uga is the more athetically talented team however I am not sold on any skill possitions except QB.  I believe Orson Charles could be a big difference if your OC wakes up.  I would throw to that guy least 3 to 4 times a game.  Also, UGA better put up some points in their first three possessions or it could get ugly. 

If the Uga skill players show up this will be one heck of a fun ball game to watch.  I pick 38-34 Boise.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Wacenturion, I'm gonna tell you in a most concise way I can what is gonna go down Sept. 3. Boise will NOT be able to withstand the physicality that UGA is gonna lay on them. How is your center gonna stop our nose from just knocking him back into the QB? He ain't.Our D-line is gonna blow anything you guys will try to do all night. Bank on it.Boise ain't got an answer for this.



"When you wish upon a star......"

What are you counting on, Boise opting to go find a 5'3" 145 lb. center instead of using their All 1st Team Wac center starting his fourth season.  He's 5'11" and 288 lbs., in like low center of gravity.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Teams that play on turf week in and week out usually have an advantage. It's more than the shoes, it's a different set of muscles in your lower legs and ankles that are conditioned to play on that surface. It will be a good game either way, but there's no way I'd drop a frog skin on the outcome.



Agree.  I'm a big Boise fan, but also a realist.  It's college football between two good teams.  Whoever wins will deserve it.  

I just hope win or lose, some of you guys will recognize Boise as perhaps better than many give them credit for.

That of course is based on their conference. Even moving up to the Mountain West this year won't help.  Didn't do much for TCU now did it.  Although it much better than the Big East for crying out loud.

Good luck Dawg fans, may the best team win.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> "When you wish upon a star......"
> 
> What are you counting on, Boise opting to go find a 5'3" 145 lb. center instead of using their All 1st Team Wac center starting his fourth season.  He's 5'11" and 288 lbs., in like low center of gravity.  Good luck with that.


Listen I understand that UGA could loose this game. Just as Boise could too. If you think that all 1st team wac center is not going to have his hands full you dont know much about fb. Big Kwame, and Jenkins are going to cause alot of trouble for that boy. You will see. Size doesnt always matter I understand that.  If at any area I dont worry about  with our team is our D line. It's for real as you shall see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

For what it's worth. I'm pulling for the Dawgs...  not the Smurfs..


----------



## nickel back (Aug 10, 2011)

WOW!  I want the DAWGS to win in a bad way,I would like to see them beat the blue out of BSU but,with that said,UGA better come to play cause BSU is just as hungry as the DAWGS.

GO!!! DAWGS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

You Dawg & Smurf fans check this out:

http://www.presnapread.com/looking-towards-georgia-boise-state/


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 10, 2011)

Good read....except he left out the fact that not only are these Broncos proven (had to slip that in), but Boise is also under a new coach, Peterson, not the coach whose team lost to Georgia in 05.  Hugh difference.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Good read....except he left out the fact that not only are these Broncos proven (had to slip that in), but Boise is also under a new coach, Peterson, not the coach whose team lost to Georgia in 05.  Hugh difference.


Why drag me into this?? 

Hey Les - - - Didn't Noisy St. lose someone today??


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why drag me into this??
> 
> Hey Les - - - Didn't Noisy St. lose someone today??



Why yes... yes they did! 

Boise State fires AD Gene Bleymaier


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Well I'll be darn.  Learn something new everyday.  Never realized that the likes of UT Martin, Elon, Coast Carolina, Chattanooga St., Memphis United or whatever some of those schools are called were such powerhouses.



It's different when an SEC team plays one to two of those teams per season, unlike a team like Boise where every game except about two are against the caliber of teams you mentioned. I'm also optimistic about how a 288 pound center holds out against two (not one, but TWO) 350 pound noseguards. As the game goes on Uga should definately be able to wear down and dominate Boise's o-line.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Boise State was #3 in the country in 2010 allowing sacks to the tune of .68 per game....like in less than one sack per game.  The offense is pretty coming back with the exception of two receivers.
> 
> Boise also lead the nation in sacks last year with their defense with like 3.68 @ game.....and most of that defense with the exception of some secondary is also coming back.
> 
> ...



You're right.  We can't win.

It was my turn to brighten your day.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know why but when I think who would win this game the 07 (i think) Hawaii vs. UGA goes thru my head. Not saying UGA is better than Boise St., just saying I could see Boise just getting overwhelmed in the Dome.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 10, 2011)

Go Dogs, go SEC!  Gotta pull for the sec to win all OOC games.

Wacenturion, do you and jetjockey go for a starbucks when he is on the west coast swing?  Enjoying a latte and talking about how everyone is better than the sec...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

i think boise will stomp a mudhole in ga 
an hope they do


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i think boise will stomp a mudhole in ga
> an hope they do



Dear lawd... not a twelven in the sports forum. 

Get back to the driveler thread boy!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dear lawd... not a twelven in the sports forum.
> 
> Get back to the driveler thread boy!



make me


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 11, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> It's different when an SEC team plays one to two of those teams per season, unlike a team like Boise where every game except about two are against the caliber of teams you mentioned. I'm also optimistic about how a 288 pound center holds out against two (not one, but TWO) 350 pound noseguards. As the game goes on Uga should definately be able to wear down and dominate Boise's o-line.




Go right ahead and dedicate two defensive noseguards to attack Boise's center.  The result will be Boise's loaded backfield running right some obvious holes.

Oh and did I mention, this might be the best backfield we have ever had, both talent and depth wise.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 11, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't know why but when I think who would win this game the 07 (i think) Hawaii vs. UGA goes thru my head. Not saying UGA is better than Boise St., just saying I could see Boise just getting overwhelmed in the Dome.



When are you guys going to realize that was a different team...coach and otherwise.  Again, not to be redundant, but that's like saying Bear Bryant's predecessor's team six years before is the same team as the one Bear has in his sixth year.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 11, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Go Dogs, go SEC!  Gotta pull for the sec to win all OOC games.
> 
> Wacenturion, do you and jetjockey go for a starbucks when he is on the west coast swing?  Enjoying a latte and talking about how everyone is better than the sec...



Good one...I like humor.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 11, 2011)

If Big Kwam can toss around Ben Jones like a rag doll I think he can pretty much have his way with that center for Boise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> When are you guys going to realize that was a different team...coach and otherwise.  Again, not to be redundant, but that's like saying Bear Bryant's predecessor's team six years before is the same team as the one Bear has in his sixth year.
> 
> Does that make sense?



No, the Bear is dead...

Y'all better bring something other than a running game or it's gonna get real ugly.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, the Bear is dead...
> 
> Y'all better bring something other than a running game or it's gonna get real ugly.



Boise is not going to be able to run up the middle against Georgia. Just ain't gonna happen.

What does Georgia's speed look like to stop the outside run?

The secondary better be on their toes because Kellen Moore will make them pay for any mistakes.

Let's geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, the Bear is dead...
> 
> Y'all better bring something other than a running game or it's gonna get real ugly.



Apparently you don't watch Boise much at all.  If you did you would know the running game will be the least of your worries.

But yet....definitely a worry for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Apparently you don't watch Boise much at all.  If you did you would know the running game will be the least of your worries.
> 
> But yet....definitely a worry for sure.



Oh, my bad, I thought you were talking about this years team, making it clear that this is not last years team...


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, my bad, I thought you were talking about this years team, making it clear that this is not last years team...



As in 2010, most starters are back, but you go ahead and spin it however you want.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> As in 2010, most starters are back, but you go ahead and spin it however you want.


In 2009 Florida returned most of their starters and went 13-0 until they met Bama... Your point?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Bring those smurfs down to Death Valley and let my Tigers beat 'em like a drum.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2011)

Our chances are slim to none.  Boise State is the cream of the crop.  The absolute best.  Chompers Moore is the greatest qb of all time.  They are just so good.  They deserve a NC.  They should not even have to play any games.  Everybody knows that they are unbeatable.  They should be handed the crystal football right now and Chris Petersen should be carried through the streets and have flowers thrown at him.  Just so dang good.


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Our chances are slim to none.  Boise State is the cream of the crop.  The absolute best.  Chompers Moore is the greatest qb of all time.  They are just so good.  They deserve a NC.  They should not even have to play any games.  Everybody knows that they are unbeatable.  They should be handed the crystal football right now and Chris Petersen should be carried through the streets and have flowers thrown at him.  Just so dang good.



Egad...can't you guys have a healthy fun football discussion without going over to the dark side?  Now you have completely fipped you assessment of the Boise.  (yeah I know it's sarcastic) 

First they don't deserve to even be on a field with any BCS conference team, are a high school...no, grade school level team, play cupcakes, use their blue fields to hide on and take advantage of other teams, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla.

If you're going to make unfounded statements about Boise, I'm going to respond.  You'll notice I'm not badmouthing the Dawgs.  Never have.  They are a good team.  Watched them a couple times last year.   

It will be a good game, but don't go thinking Boise isn't bringing their game and the points to go with it.  Whoever wins will deserve it.  Hard work, preparation, good coaching, a little luck...that's college football.

May the little smurfs entertain you all.


----------



## junglebabe (Aug 11, 2011)

Boise State's undersized line won't be able to block Georgia's defensive line.  This will force them into the spread.  Boise St. kills most of the teams they play with their superior speed.  Georgia's strength is its team speed at defensive back, and this will nullify Boise St.'s speed.

Georgia should stifle Boise St.'s offense, unless Peterson greatly outschemes Grantham...which, from remembering what happened last year, could happen.

Boise St. has a highly ranked defense.  

So I expect a close defensive contest that could go either way.

Georgia's overdue for a big intersectional win; Boise St.'s overdue for a big intersectional loss.

Boise St's record is 0-4 against the SEC.  I'd bet small money that their record against the SEC after September 3rd will be 0-5.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 11, 2011)

If the game was played outside we would have a much better chance. Either way, I'm dropping the cash to see it in person. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

junglebabe said:


> Boise State's undersized line won't be able to block Georgia's defensive line.  This will force them into the spread.  Boise St. kills most of the teams they play with their superior speed.  Georgia's strength is its team speed at defensive back, and this will nullify Boise St.'s speed.
> 
> Georgia should stifle Boise St.'s offense, unless Peterson greatly outschemes Grantham...which, from remembering what happened last year, could happen.
> 
> ...



Hey Mack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Should be a really good game, looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 11, 2011)

It could go either way.  Seems like UGA might have fixed some of their problems from last year, but we really don't know.  UGA will have the size advantage, but BSU will have a HUGE coaching advantage.  BSU will have the experience as well.  If, and this is a huge if, UGA can get to Moore, they have a chance.  If they can't, its going to be a long, long day.  Kellen Moore might just be the smartest QB to come out of college football in the last 10 years.  The problem is he is only 6-1 ( I think thats a stretch) and 190lbs.  Add three inches and 30lbs and he might be the best pro style QB to come out in the last ten years.   If UGA can't get to him, he will destroy you.   Here's my belief though.  I think UGA has something to prove, and I think they will have a bigger chip on their shoulder.  Plus, lets face it, its a home game for UGA.  UGA could win this one by a field goal, or it could get ugly..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Dang, I bet that was new and enlightening. Hate I missed it! 



> This message is hidden because *Jetjockey* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, I bet that was knew and enlightening. Hate I missed it!





"knew" ???


Is that Alabamaian for . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "knew" ???
> 
> 
> Is that Alabamaian for . . .


What are you talking about Techie?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, I bet that was new and enlightening. Hate I missed it!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Egad...can't you guys have a healthy fun football discussion without going over to the dark side?  Now you have completely fipped you assessment of the Boise.  (yeah I know it's sarcastic)
> 
> First they don't deserve to even be on a field with any BCS conference team, are a high school...no, grade school level team, play cupcakes, use their blue fields to hide on and take advantage of other teams, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla.
> 
> ...



I stopped reading at "egad."


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> It could go either way.  Seems like UGA might have fixed some of their problems from last year, but we really don't know.  UGA will have the size advantage, but BSU will have a HUGE coaching advantage.  BSU will have the experience as well.  If, and this is a huge if, UGA can get to Moore, they have a chance.  If they can't, its going to be a long, long day.  Kellen Moore might just be the smartest QB to come out of college football in the last 10 years.  The problem is he is only 6-1 ( I think thats a stretch) and 190lbs.  Add three inches and 30lbs and he might be the best pro style QB to come out in the last ten years.   If UGA can't get to him, he will destroy you.   Here's my belief though.  I think UGA has something to prove, and I think they will have a bigger chip on their shoulder.  Plus, lets face it, its a home game for UGA.  UGA could win this one by a field goal, or it could get ugly..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, I bet that was new and enlightening. Hate I missed it!



here you go MC....


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too.  That's why it is imperative that we put lots and lots of pain in him early in the game.  Beat him into submission early where he doesn't even want to play anymore.  By the fourth quarter he needs to be rendered irrelavent.



Que up one John Jenkins and Kwame Geathers, and serve up a side dish of Cornelius Washington with some Ogletree sauce.



South GA Dawg said:


> You'll see.



No clue what is coming....imagine a freight train without a whistle.



Wacenturion said:


> Boise State was #3 in the country in 2010 allowing sacks to the tune of .68 per game....like in less than one sack per game.  The offense is pretty coming back with the exception of two receivers.
> 
> Boise also lead the nation in sacks last year with their defense with like 3.68 @ game.....and most of that defense with the exception of some secondary is also coming back.
> 
> ...



against....SOTP



Wacenturion said:


> Well I'll be darn.  Learn something new everyday.  Never realized that the likes of UT Martin, Elon, Coast Carolina, Chattanooga St., Memphis United or whatever some of those schools are called were such powerhouses.



The same as....Wyoming, New Mexico State, Toledo, San Jose St., La Tech, Idaho, Fresno St., Utah St. et. al....should I go on?  Really hot SOS there ain't it?!?  Man oh man!! Must have been some real nail biters there!  Tuff crowds too...must have been...oh..25,000 at the San Jose State game last year. And that in state rivalry with Idaho...what a game!! Dude, what were they last year in that meat grinder conference?...6-7? Killer road game against those Aggies down at New Mexico State too huh...lemme see...viscious road crowd against a big and fast 2-10 Aggie squard down in ...somewhere New Mexico.

Talk about "irrelevant" statements?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

nickel back said:


> here you go MC....


As I suspected, nothing of any notable merit within that post.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

boise is gonna put the smackdown on ga


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I'm sorry, i didn't realize you were an Oregon fan.  Matters more to you than it does to me.  It's a no win situation for UGA.  If we win we should have, if we lose the apologists will be positively giddy and we'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> You guys are going to believe what you want to believe and I really don't care.  You guys have an inferiority complex about the whole thing and are always looking for a way to try even the playing field.
> 
> Like I said though, it's more important to you than it is to me.



What? Because I give an opinion after reading some outlandish posts about Oregon I'm now a fan?

Believe me, I could care less about Oregon and I'm glad my Buckeyes spanked them the last time we played them. 

I don't post every day all day long here like some but when I read foolishness, I like to point it out. You thought you were making a  funny jab at Oregons defense against UA and I quickly pointed out they did MUCH better than all the famed SEC defenses did. Ironically, thats funny. It's simply a fact and has nothing to do with me being an Oregon fan or becomming one. You take this stuff way to serious even though you try and post that you don't. At least thats the way I take most of your posts. I could be wrong though as I have been on many occasions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> What? Because I give an opinion after reading some outlandish posts about Oregon I'm now a fan?
> 
> Believe me, I could care less about Oregon and I'm glad my Buckeyes spanked them the last time we played them.
> 
> I don't post every day all day long here like some but when I read foolishness, I like to point it out. You thought you were making a  funny jab at Oregons defense against UA and I quickly pointed out they did MUCH better than all the famed SEC defenses did. Ironically, thats funny. It's simply a fact and has nothing to do with me being an Oregon fan or becomming one. You take this stuff way to serious even though you try and post that you don't. At least thats the way I take most of your posts. I could be wrong though as I have been on many occasions.



I take this stuff too seriously?

Ok.  I don't even think about you man.

Good talk.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2011)

Win or lose...I will still be a Dawg fan. Its a way of life for me. 

That be said, come on Sept. 3rd and GATA Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  I don't even think about you man.



What? Why do you continue to make this personal?

You made a comment about Oregons defense, I commented to the contrary, and then you take offense? I don't get it. Its a sports forum for cryin out loud.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> What? Why do you continue to make this personal?
> 
> You made a comment about Oregons defense, I commented to the contrary, and then you take offense? I don't get it. Its a sports forum for cryin out loud.



Who is taking it personal? Relax.  You are overthinking this.  Good talk.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 12, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Kellen Moore might just be the smartest QB to come out of college football in the last 10 years.




Sorry JJ, Big Mac, "ginger ninja" Greg McElroy holds that honor


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Win or lose...I will still be a Dawg fan. Its a way of life for me.
> 
> That be said, come on Sept. 3rd and GATA Dawgs!


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 12, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> It could go either way.  Seems like UGA might have fixed some of their problems from last year, but we really don't know.  UGA will have the size advantage, but BSU will have a HUGE coaching advantage.  BSU will have the experience as well.  If, and this is a huge if, UGA can get to Moore, they have a chance.  QUOTE]
> 
> Just by comparing the sizes of Boise's o-line and Uga's d-line, I don't think that Uga will have too much trouble getting to Moore. The real question will be if Moore will fold like a cheap chair against the pressure or will he make throws. We all know he can make throws against the sisters of the poor WAC teams, but we'll find out if he can make throws against an SEC defense. That's a good prediction by the way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Que up one John Jenkins and Kwame Geathers, and serve up a side dish of Cornelius Washington with some Ogletree sauce.
> 
> 
> No clue what is coming....imagine a freight train without a whistle.
> ...



man yeah.  Don't forget Jarvis.  I can't wait to see them rattle Horse Teeth's fillings.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


>



Kellen Moore will be Zbranskyed.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kellen Moore will be Zbranskyed.



Yall gotta get to him though before he finds his rhythm and burns your secondary.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been trying to temper my thoughts about UGA's prospects against BSU, but the more I hear about the way practices are going, I am getting more and more excited.  The defense will be much improved from last year, starting with the D-line.  Jenkins was described as being just as good or better than Mount Cody.  Well that didn't sit well with Big Kwame Geathers and he worked his tail off this offseason and has been tearing up UGA's all SEC center.  I suspect BSU's center will get more of the same from either Big John or Geathers.  Jarvis Jones is better than any of the LB's UGA had last year, including Houston.  Houston took a bunch of plays off, Jones will not do that.  Branden Smith has been locking opposing WR's down.  There is no BSU receiver than can run by Smith.  Ogletree will be a monster and has been abusing UGA's offsenive players in practice.  

On offense, Samuel has been trucking anyone who gets in his way and Crowell is the real deal as well.  Murray is better than Kellen Moore-there I said it BSU fans, deal with it.  he has great touch, has a stronger arm than Moore, and is a lot faster and elusive.  If BSU wants to send extra rushers, they better hope they get Murray or he can get out of the pocket and take it the distance.  No one on BSU can cover Orson Charles and that's a fact.  No one is is as quick as Malcome Mitchell either, he is electrifying as a true freshman-think Percy Harvin.   Christian Conley can jump through the roof and Tavarres King can blow by SEC corners, much less BSU corners.

I can't think of one aspect of the game where BSU will be better than UGA.

Kicking-Butler and Walsh are the best in the country bar none.  
Kick returns-Boykin and Smith are as good as they come with Mitchell as a possibility also.
Defense- UGA's line will push BSU the entire game.
Offense- BSU can not cover all UGA's skill players, plays will be broken early and often.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yall gotta get to him though before he finds his rhythm and burns your secondary.



Man don't bring up our secondary. Thats the only part of the D that worries me. I believe with Kwame, and BIG JOHN That will free our LB's to ground and pound Moore. I'm pretty sure that D line will have a sack or two too. I can't wait to see their O line collapse!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kellen Moore will be Zbranskyed.



 YES SIR!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> man yeah.  Don't forget Jarvis.  I can't wait to see them rattle Horse Teeth's fillings.



We definatly have some head hunters at LB's.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> We definatly have some head hunters at LB's.



I think Uga's defense this year will finally return to junkyard dawg status. I'm too excited, I wish they were playing tommorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> I have been trying to temper my thoughts about UGA's prospects against BSU, but the more I hear about the way practices are going, I am getting more and more excited.  The defense will be much improved from last year, starting with the D-line.  Jenkins was described as being just as good or better than Mount Cody.  Well that didn't sit well with Big Kwame Geathers and he worked his tail off this offseason and has been tearing up UGA's all SEC center.  I suspect BSU's center will get more of the same from either Big John or Geathers.  Jarvis Jones is better than any of the LB's UGA had last year, including Houston.  Houston took a bunch of plays off, Jones will not do that.  Branden Smith has been locking opposing WR's down.  There is no BSU receiver than can run by Smith.  Ogletree will be a monster and has been abusing UGA's offsenive players in practice.
> 
> On offense, Samuel has been trucking anyone who gets in his way and Crowell is the real deal as well.  Murray is better than Kellen Moore-there I said it BSU fans, deal with it.  he has great touch, has a stronger arm than Moore, and is a lot faster and elusive.  If BSU wants to send extra rushers, they better hope they get Murray or he can get out of the pocket and take it the distance.  No one on BSU can cover Orson Charles and that's a fact.  No one is is as quick as Malcome Mitchell either, he is electrifying as a true freshman-think Percy Harvin.   Christian Conley can jump through the roof and Tavarres King can blow by SEC corners, much less BSU corners.
> 
> ...


Smith is one guy in our secondary that has to step up for us. I have seen him get burned, and I have seen him struggle with tackling. I think he'll be a better tackler this year for one reason alone, Joe T. He has gotten stronger. He has always had the speed to keep up. He's smarter and stronger I think he'll have a heck of a year. Boykin came back and I hope his coverage skills are better. He's the best we got, and needs to bring it this year. The secondary worries me. I beleive their job will be easier with the pressure that our D line and LB's will be getting.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> I think Uga's defense this year will finally return to junkyard dawg status. I'm too excited, I wish they were playing tommorrow.[/QUOTE] Me too brother. I still have a check in my gut, because of the last few years. I think the D will be alot better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yall gotta get to him though before he finds his rhythm and burns your secondary.



Exactly.  I fee; good about our DL and LBs but I'm worried about our secondary.  If we get to him and make him hurt we will be good.  Otherwise we will have problems.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Man don't bring up our secondary. Thats the only part of the D that worries me. I believe with Kwame, and BIG JOHN That will free our LB's to ground and pound Moore. I'm pretty sure that D line will have a sack or two too. I can't wait to see their O line collapse!





South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  I feel good about our DL and LBs but I'm worried about our secondary.  If we get to him and make him hurt we will be good.  Otherwise we will have problems.



Just trying to keep it real guys. Last thing I want to see is the smurfs leaving Atlanta with a W.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

ga is gonna get stomped plain an simple


----------



## david w. (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ga is gonna get stomped plain an simple



Hey seth,Miguel made a great comment yesterday.When you lose(not if),I get to pick the avator for you.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ga is gonna get stomped plain an simple



You can take your bandwagon jumping self to Idaho if you like them so much.    Just kidding, I was young once and jumped on team bandwagons when they won.  I even used to like Colorado, but I always loved the Dawgs.  You'll grow up one of these days.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> You can take your bandwagon jumping self to Idaho if you like them so much.    Just kidding, I was young once and jumped on team bandwagons when they won.  I even used to like Colorado, but I always loved the Dawgs.  You'll grow up one of these days.


He's got to get a hair cut before that process can begin.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey seth,Miguel made a great comment yesterday.When you lose(not if),I get to pick the avator for you.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 14, 2011)

I cannot see the above post because Seth Carter is STILL on my ignore list.......


----------



## david w. (Aug 14, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I cannot see the above post because Seth Carter is STILL on my ignore list.......



He's  me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I cannot see the above post because Seth Carter is STILL on my ignore list.......


Did it look like this???



> This message is hidden because *Seth carter* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

david w. said:


> He's  me.



Did you like it?


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 14, 2011)

Only 20 days to go!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Only 20 days to go!



I like our definition better..


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 14, 2011)

You may see some of these in the dome..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> You may see some of these in the dome..........



That's actually pretty catchy, I like that!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 17, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> That Hawaii team was touted to run Ga off the field. Colt Brennan was supposed to light them up. Just sayin...



These comparisons of BSU to Hawaii are crazy. Hawaii has never beaten a powerhouse team. BSU beats darn near everyone they play! That said, I hope the mutts use them like a fire hydrant.


----------

